# Deadlift Form Check



## qwerty001 (Jan 10, 2013)

hey guys,

wanted some feedback on my deadlift form. I've read around and seen other vids and based on that I've tried to improve my form but recently my lower back has been tiring out earlier than my glutes/hams. Theres no pain or anything with the lower back, just that the muscles feel tight and tired earlier than the legs, especially during the eccentric portion. Wondering if anyone can see any reasons why or any other improvements to make. Thanks!


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 10, 2013)

Can't see shit captain.

Okay what I can see is your hips pop up first instead of one complete full body movement that is like standing up.  Hips shouldn't pop up first before the back starts to straighten.

Also, wrong shoes bro.
also, weird music 

EDIT: Something weird with my computer cutting off half of videos. So, I really can't critique you properly. wrong shoes tho fo sho


----------



## qwerty001 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I guess my hips coming up before the back straightening probably makes it more of a goodmorning at the end which is why my lower back gets sore first? To fix that should i start off with a lower hip placement or should i just work on slowing down the hip movement to make it the same time as back straightening?

As for the shoes, I always read that you're meant to wear shoes with flat soles. I wear these shoes because they have really thin flat soles...thought they'd be similar to converse seeing as I've never owned a pair of those. Why do you say wrong shoes?

And as for the music...I probably agree with you there. But can't really do much about it...haha

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 10, 2013)

qwerty001 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> wanted some feedback on my deadlift form. I've read around and seen other vids and based on that I've tried to improve my form but recently my lower back has been tiring out earlier than my glutes/hams. Theres no pain or anything with the lower back, just that the muscles feel tight and tired earlier than the legs, especially during the eccentric portion. Wondering if anyone can see any reasons why or any other improvements to make. Thanks!



*Technique*

First of all, you technique looks good with that moderate weight.  

The question is, "What does your technique look like when you are close to your 1 Repetition Max"?  

*Lower Back Fatigue*

The lower back is weak link in the chain.  It will tire out first.  So, that is not particular to you. 

*Deadlifting and The Lower Back*

Deadlifts quickly qnd easily overtrian the lower back.  

*The "No Deadlift" Deadlift Program*

In regard to the lower back, "It requires longer recovery periods between training sessions. In the July 1981 Powerlifting USA article, "The Biomechanics of Powerlifting", Dr Tom McLaughlin cautioned, "...whatever you do, DON'T OVER TRAIN THE LOWER BACK. These muscles fatigue faster than almost any other muscle group in the body and also take more time to recover." 

*Overtraining The Lower Back*

The lower back is involved in just about every movement you perform.  

In the Squat, what tires first is the lower back.  The lower back is involved in an isometric action in standing movements such as pressing movements, curls, etc.  

*Deadlift Training*

A novice may get away with frequent heavy deadlifts.  However, as a lifter becomes stronger, less frequent deadlifts are more effective.  

Intermediate and advance lifters will do better deadlifting once ever 7-14 days.  Some lifters may do even better deadlifting once ever 21 days. 

*"Would Healing*

This means that the more trama that is placed on a muscle the longer it takes to recovery.  Also, the recovery time for the lower back is longer.  

Thus, less frequent deadlifts allow for the lower back to recover and become stronger.  

Also remember, the lower back is being worked with squats as well as some other standing movements.  So, it is being worked even when less frequent deadlift session take place. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dont be afraid to let that weight hit the ground, you want to be as explosive as you can on the lift, after that let gravity do the work bringing that weight down, your expelling alot of energy trying to control that weight when your lift is already done


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 10, 2013)

qwerty001 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I guess my hips coming up before the back straightening probably makes it more of a goodmorning at the end which is why my lower back gets sore first? To fix that should i start off with a lower hip placement or should i just work on slowing down the hip movement to make it the same time as back straightening?



*NO*

Your technique look good. 

*Hip Position*

You want a high hip position.  What you want to do is have a Quarter Squat postion.  

You are stronger in a Quarter Squat than in a Half Squat.   

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## qwerty001 (Jan 10, 2013)

z499 - I can't let the weights drop too much otherwise I get told off by the trainers....i know it sucks but i have to follow the gym rules. I would've thought theres some benefits for controlling the eccentric part similar to other exercises?

Kenny - i've never tried doing 1 rep max so im not sure what my form looks like at that stage. but maybe i'll try deadlifting once a fortnight or something to give my lower back a bit more of a rest and see if i get results through that.


----------



## cck99352 (Jan 10, 2013)

agree with Kenny, form looks pretty good at light weight - but form may look very different at heavier weights.

suggest you video your lifts at light, moderate, and heavier weights and compare... weaknesses will be more apparent at greater than 80% of max

i prefer a slightly lower hip position than some others dp, but that is simply based on my experience and body conformation.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 10, 2013)

qwerty001 said:


> z499 - I can't let the weights drop too much otherwise I get told off by the trainers....i know it sucks but i have to follow the gym rules. I would've thought theres some benefits for controlling the eccentric part similar to other exercises?
> .




its kinda like doing a negative when you go down slow.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 10, 2013)

Alright I can see the whole vid on my phone.

Your chest should be pointing straight forward st the wall/mirror in front of you. Think of your nipples saying hello to the wall.  Hey, this cue works for me okay.  The first rep isn't bad but you lose the position after that.  Chest should come up FIRST AS LONG AS  your chest is moving ahead of the rest of the 'standing Up' movement you are in good position.

I think your feet are too far apart hard to tell they should be just natural shoulder width unless you are pulling sumo or hybrid.  Find natural shoulder width by jumping up and down a few times.

The angle is very hard to tell but it looks like the bar is travelling out away from your shins.  Are your shins touching the bar before you start?  Bar should stay against the shins as closely as possible.

You are correct about the hips/back/good morning.


----------



## G Bandit (Jan 10, 2013)

Can I ask you what the pause is for between each rep? I see your releasing with your hands each time and your back is going from straight to arched then straight again. Thats where I see your straining your back. Knock out the reps continuously no pause.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 10, 2013)

G Bandit said:


> Can I ask you what the pause is for between each rep? I see your releasing with your hands each time and your back is going from straight to arched then straight again. Thats where I see your straining your back. Knock out the reps continuously no pause.



I also rep out my deadlifts but this is a super controversial topic. I have sen boards practically go to civil war over the idea of repping = bouncing

There are guys that will shed blood to back up the idea that each rep must be re set.
Just sayin.


----------



## qwerty001 (Jan 10, 2013)

agentyes - the bar starts off an inch or two away from my shins but when i lift its practically scraping against them. Seemed to be the way mark rippetoe was teaching it in some of his vids. and my feet are roughly shoulder width apart but my toes are slightly pointed out. im not sure if the toes are meant to be pointed out but it felt more comfortable that way.

G Bandit - i re-grip between every rep so that it gives my forearms a break. i used to lift without pausing but then found that my forearms would tire very early resulting in me having to stop either way. re-gripping allowed me to continue through the set without having to worry about forearms.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

Regarding feet spacing, I hit PBs when I was advised to widen just past shoulder width.

Horses for courses I guess - I am sure body build comes into it.

My only comments to the OP is to keep the reps more fluid, but remain controlled. Some of these guys who basically let the bar drop are lining themselves up for an injury - especially if they're strapped in.

Deads give me a boner by the way, and I'm guessing AgentYes gets lady wood when she does them


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Regarding feet spacing, I hit PBs when I was advised to widen just past shoulder width.
> 
> Horses for courses I guess - I am sure body build comes into it.
> 
> ...



Ha! I think the test level in the whole gym goes up every time I hit a PR.
Favorite Lift


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 11, 2013)

qwerty001 said:


> agentyes - the bar starts off an inch or two away from my shins but when i lift its practically scraping against them. Seemed to be the way mark rippetoe was teaching it in some of his vids.
> 
> *Center of Gravity, COG*
> 
> ...


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

something im looking into are some deadlift socks, last lift day was deads and after my workout I noticed my shins were hurting like none other. I try to keep the bar just a hare away from my shins but sometimes it hits no matter what.


----------



## cck99352 (Jan 11, 2013)

On heavy weighs, working sets, i.e. singles to 5 rep sets, I re-set after every rep... not moving my feet, but resetting my body position. I want to make sure my form and starting position are correct at the start of each rep. I see too many people lose their form and it gets progressively worse with each rep... and that is an invitation to injury. For warmups and light sets, I just rep it out with no resets. 

PS - the front of my shins are always scarred up.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 12, 2013)

Z499 said:


> something im looking into are some deadlift socks, last lift day was deads and after my workout I noticed my shins were hurting like none other. I try to keep the bar just a hare away from my shins but sometimes it hits no matter what.



*Deadlift Socks*

The problem with socks is that when the bar hits the fabric, there is additional friction in dragging the bar across the socks.  

*Soccer Shin Guards*

The plastic coating on Shin Guards: 

1) Allows the bar to slide up the plastic coated guard easier. 

2) Shin Guard are more durable the socks.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------

